# "Minibilder" für Pc und Ipod einfügen/nicht angezeigt??



## L0cke (4. Januar 2008)

*"Minibilder" für Pc und Ipod einfügen/nicht angezeigt??*

Hi ich habe es endlich geschafft unsere Kassetten- , Schallplatten- und Cdsammlung für unseren Wohnzimmerpc zu digitalisieren .

Ich habe des weiteren auch die Cover eingescannt oder von Google gedownloadet, aber diese werden bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht in Itunes angezeigt obwohl ich die Bilder richtig mit in die jeweiligen Ordner eingefügt habe.

Itunes zu deinstallieren und alles übrige was Itunes nach der Deinstallation übrig gelassen hat, habe ich gelöscht doch nach einer Neuinstallation ist alles fast genauso wie vorher .

Meinen Sohn (das ist sein Account) will ich nicht fragen, da er mir einfach zu schnell ist  und ich noch etwas behalten will.


Was muss ich nun machen?


----------



## ED101 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Minibilder" für Pc und Ipod einfügen/nicht angezeigt??*

Die Bilder müssen in die MP3 Datei gespeichert werden. Dazu kannst du iTunes nutzen, was meiner Meinung nach aber besser geht ist MP3Tag. Damit habe ich meine MP3 Sammlung in den letzten Wochen auf Vordermann gebracht.

Ps: Den Thread gibt es noch einmal unter OS, wäre nicht schlecht wenn man einen von beiden löscht, damit die Antworten konzentriert in einem Thread erscheinen.


----------



## MrMorse (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Minibilder" für Pc und Ipod einfügen/nicht angezeigt??*

Doppelpostings werden hier nicht gerne gesehen.

Hier der andere Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8408


----------



## McZonk (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Minibilder" für Pc und Ipod einfügen/nicht angezeigt??*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Doppelpostings werden hier nicht gerne gesehen.
> 
> Hier der andere Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8408


Korrekt! 1 Thread reicht auch und deshalb ist hier zu. Bitte beherzige das in Zukunft. Weiter geht es hier


----------

